# Colubrids > Hognose >  Ambient temp

## Sophieg

So my hoggie hasn't been eating at all since I got him and the only reason that I can think why is that the ambient temp is a bit low (its pretty much winter so it would make sense right).

So I was going to get a ceramic heat emitter to try and get temps up but hes in a very small Really Useful Box so how do I go about setting this up? Where does the thermostat go etc? I've never set up a CHE before so I have no idea haha

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

If he is very small put him in a 2.7 quarts tub and put the heat mat under the entire tub and keep your temp at 86.

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-02-2019),Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> If he is very small put him in a 2.7 quarts tub and put the heat mat under the entire tub and keep your temp at 86.


Hes in a 0.9litre RUB (Which is what the breeder said I should put him in), is that okay?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hes in a 0.9litre RUB (Which is what the breeder said I should put him in), is that okay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


Actually even better considering he is small.

One more thing you can try on the top of what I mentioned above is use coconut husk if you use aspen.

Depending on his size and he still does not want to eat on it's own you may have to take a step backward and scent the prey.

----------

Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> Actually even better considering he is small.
> 
> One more thing you can try on the top of what I mentioned above is use coconut husk if you use aspen.
> 
> Depending on his size and he still does not want to eat on it's own you may have to take a step backward and scent the prey.


Oh okay, what does the coconut husk do to help? Yes I think I'm going to start scenting it from now, hes not eaten for about 5 weeks.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Oh okay, what does the coconut husk do to help? Yes I think I'm going to start scenting it from now, hes not eaten for about 5 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


It's a lot more similar to dirt so closer to what they would actually bury themselves in, proving more security. I use that for all my neonate up to the time they are about 25 grams.

Best scent in order are

Vienna sausage
Tuna
Hard Boil Egg
Chicken (from chicken in a can)
Sardines
Anchovies

----------

Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> It's a lot more similar to dirt so closer to what they would actually bury themselves in, proving more security. I use that for all my neonate up to the time they are about 25 grams.
> 
> Best scent in order are
> 
> Vienna sausage
> Tuna
> Hard Boil Egg
> Chicken (from chicken in a can)
> Sardines
> Anchovies


Oh okay, that makes sense! Thank u! Also, he keeps spilling his water (idk how, it's a heavy dish and I only half fill it) so his humidity keeps getting quite high, should I just drill more holes in the lid? 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## wnateg

> Oh okay, that makes sense! Thank u! Also, he keeps spilling his water (idk how, it's a heavy dish and I only half fill it) so his humidity keeps getting quite high, should I just drill more holes in the lid? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


I'd secure the water dish better so you don't have water pooling up in the substrate.

----------

Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> I'd secure the water dish better so you don't have water pooling up in the substrate.


The bowl is wedged between the sides which is why I dont understand how the substrate is getting damp.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## wnateg

> The bowl is wedged between the sides which is why I dont understand how the substrate is getting damp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


Is it tipped over? Might be he's soaking in it, and then dragging the water out.

----------

Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> Is it tipped over? Might be he's soaking in it, and then dragging the water out.


No, it's too heavy for him to tip over  :Smile:  I do see him slithering through it occasionally to be fair! Theres just quite a bit of condensation on the lid.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## wnateg

Then yea, probably need to drill more holes, especially if condensation is building up. Do you have a hygrometer in there? What's it say?

----------

Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> Then yea, probably need to drill more holes, especially if condensation is building up. Do you have a hygrometer in there? What's it say?


I need to order a new 1 cuz I'm pretty sure the digital 1 that I have is broken

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## wnateg

> I need to order a new 1 cuz I'm pretty sure the digital 1 that I have is broken
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


This one works pretty good for me https://www.amazon.com/Habor-Thermom.../dp/B07C5NR1XX

----------

Sophieg (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> This one works pretty good for me https://www.amazon.com/Habor-Thermom.../dp/B07C5NR1XX


Oh thanks! I'm in the UK though, so would probably be easier to buy 1 from here  :Smile:  I've had a few ppl recommend some  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------

_wnateg_ (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

So hes still not eating, not interested at all.. I'm rlly stuck here, idk what I'm doing wrong? I've tried scenting with tuna, still nothing.. Messaged the breeder, she doesnt know 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Spicey

Maybe scent with a live toad?  You  didn't say whether it's an eastern or western, but both eat toads.  With easterns it's their preferred food.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Maybe scent with a live toad?  You  didn't say whether it's an eastern or western, but both eat toads.  With easterns it's their preferred food.


They do but I would not recommend it, toads can carry crypto and crypto has no cure and with the recent epidemic of crypto with hognose that is not something I would recommend to anyone.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> So hes still not eating, not interested at all.. I'm rlly stuck here, idk what I'm doing wrong? I've tried scenting with tuna, still nothing.. Messaged the breeder, she doesnt know 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


Try the other scent and do so at a week interval, if after that he does not eat, brumate him for 2 to 4 weeks at 15 degrees celsius or 60 Fahrenheit

----------

Sophieg (12-13-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> Try the other scent and do so at a week interval, if after that he does not eat, brumate him for 2 to 4 weeks at 15 degrees celsius or 60 Fahrenheit


Can he go that long without eating considering he hasn't eaten since October?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Sophieg

> Maybe scent with a live toad?  You  didn't say whether it's an eastern or western, but both eat toads.  With easterns it's their preferred food.


Hes a western 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Can he go that long without eating considering he hasn't eaten since October?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


He should be fine the reality of it is that you are running out of option so unless you found the scent that works your last resort will be trying to brumate him to try to kickstart his metabolism, you can also try to assist but it's not easy.

----------

Sophieg (12-13-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> He should be fine the reality of it is that you are running out of option so unless you found the scent that works your last resort will be trying to brumate him to try to kickstart his metabolism, you can also try to assist but it's not easy.


If it was u, would u try a couple more feedings then brumate? Would u assist? What do u think would be best?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Spicey

Gotcha.    :Smile:

----------

Sophieg (12-14-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> If it was u, would u try a couple more feedings then brumate? Would u assist? What do u think would be best?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


I would try more scents, just like the one I described above, the one I get the best results with is vienna sausage, than it would depend on body condition, I have assisted hognose but usually those were non starters that never had a meal so brumation was not an option

----------

Sophieg (12-14-2019)

----------


## Sophieg

> I would try more scents, just like the one I described above, the one I get the best results with is vienna sausage, than it would depend on body condition, I have assisted hognose but usually those were non starters that never had a meal so brumation was not an option


Okay I will try some more scents then!  :Smile:  Thank u!

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Sophieg

Update! He has finally eaten the last 2 attempts after I scented with Hamster bedding  :Smile:  How much longer should I keep scenting for?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk

----------

